# Dr Who and Cthulhu



## Vladd67 (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm working on a modern day Call of Cthulhu campaign based around Dr Who stories. So far I've used The Daemons, The Sea Devils, The Master makes a good cult leader, The seeds of Doom and possibly Spearhead from Space. Can anyone suggest other stories that could work. The PCs all work on a fortean magazine/ podcast and are guided behind the scenes by a UNIT style organisation.


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 15, 2021)

Image of the Fendahl doesn't involve UNIT, but could be made to do so. It's pretty Cthulhu-esque.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 15, 2021)

I've always through of Torchwood as being a pretty perfect fit for Cthulhu. Many of their episodes could be tweaked. Unknown old-one instead of an unknown alien...


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 15, 2021)

Well Rutans (there's one in Fang Rock) are jellyfish-like shapeshifters. They're also at war with the Sontarans, which could make for an interesting storyline. 

The 'Stones of Blood' may fit in nicely with the Master as a cult leader?


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 27, 2021)

What about *Image of the Fendahl *?


----------

